# Integration de Signature HTML



## lop59 (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis novice dans tout ce qui est HTML etc ... et j'ai essayé de me créer une signature html avec des images et tout et tout ...

Seulement, je suis confronté à un problème, j'ai créé ma signature sur photoshop, découpé les différentes sections avec l'outil tranche, exporté en HTML, jusqu'ici tout va bien.
Je l'ai ouvert avec dreamweaver afin d'intégrer des liens à mes images puis enregistré de nouveau en HTML.

Cependant, lorsque je met ma signature dans mail, il m'affiche une icône safari à la place et quand je clique dessus, je suis renvoyé sur une fenêtre safari avec un url qui renvoi à mes propres fichiers.

Alors voici mes questions: est-ce un problème d'hébergement ? et si oui, suis-je obligé d'héberger mes images à l'extérieur ou y'a-t-il un moyen de ne pas les héberger et qu'elles s'affichent convenablement en signature?

Je suis donc dans l'impasse, j'ai cherché sur google et apparemment pas de réponse, peut-être suis-je passé à côté de quelque chose, en tout cas je vous remercie d'avance de vous pencher sur ma question.


----------



## grumff (14 Novembre 2010)

Il me semble surtout que cette merde de mail ne sait pas écrire un e-mail au format html, c'est rtf (qu'il est le seul à lire) ou texte brut.


----------



## Bladrak (14 Novembre 2010)

De mémoire quand j'avais installé une signature HTML dans mail il y a quelques années de ça, il fallait héberger les images sur un serveur, ou les mettre en PJ avec des liens relatifs.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

Tout d'abord, voici comment procéder pour avoir une signature au format HTML :

- Créer une nouvelle signature (menu _Mail_ > _Préférences_... > onglet _Signatures_ avec le bouton [+])
- Quitter Mail
- Ouvrir le dossier _(maison)_/Bibliothèque/Mail/Signatures et repérer le nom de l'archive web correspondant à la signature créée (c'est le plus récente, avec une extension _.webarchive_)
- Créer une page web correspondant la signature désirée, à l'aide d'un éditeur adéquat quelconque
- Ouvrir cette page web dans Safari, et l'enregistrer (menu _Fichier_ > _Enregistrer sous_...) en utilisant le nom de la signature repéré précédemment (faire un copier-coller) et en spécifiant le format Archive Web
- Remplacer l'ancienne signature par ce fichier en le glissant dans le dossier _(maison)_/Bibliothèque/Mail/Signatures.


Ensuite, il existe déjà de nombreuses discussions sur le forum à propos de Mail, et plus généralement de la messagerie Internet. Je rappellerai donc que :





PA5CAL a dit:


> Il existe plusieurs moyens d'intégrer des images au texte des messages. À ce propos, plusieurs discussions ont déjà été ouvertes sur le sujet.
> 
> 
> Toutefois, le système de messagerie Internet étant par nature destiné à transmettre du *texte*, les images et les autres contenus multimédia sont traités très variablement d'un logiciel à l'autre. En effet, il n'existe pas de norme garantissant qu'un même message puisse toujours donner la même représentation. Selon le logiciel utilisé par le destinataire et ses options de configuration, les images peuvent apparaître à l'intérieur du message, à la suite, ou en pièces jointes séparées.
> ...


Il ne paraît donc pas aberrant que Mail propose par défaut un mode texte et un mode texte enrichi (RTF), même si tous les logiciels de messagerie ne proposent pas l'affichage des messages reçus dans ce dernier mode, ni qu'il soit dépourvu d'un éditeur HTML.

Toutefois, cela ne signifie pas qu'il ne soit pas capable d'envoyer des messages HTML contenant des images, bien au contraire. C'est d'ailleurs ce que je fais parfois, généralement en utilisant la fonction «_ Envoyer le contenu de cette page par courrier électronique _» de Safari. Mais je dois admettre que je ne le fais pas souvent, notamment parce que comme ce format est très largement utilisé par la publicité, le spam et les virus, la plupart de mes correspondants le bloquent purement et simplement (tout comme moi, du reste).

Les images du fichier HTML peuvent certes être hébergées sur un site extérieur (au risque d'être bloquées par le destinataire) ou bien envoyées en pièce jointe (ce qui impose des contraintes au moment de la création du message), mais elles peuvent également être intégrées au contenu (ce qui impose des contraintes différentes, mais donne un résultat somme toute assez satisfaisant).


----------



## lop59 (20 Novembre 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos explications.

J'ai bien hébergé les images sur un serveur FTP et j'ai déjà fait la manipulation pour insérer le HTML sur Mail, il s'avère qu'en fait, c'est plus simple que ça, il suffit de glisser déposer le fichier HTML dans la fenêtre des signatures, dans les préférences Mail.
Mais cependant il m'affiche toujours en html et renvoie directement sur le fichier hébergé sur le ftp mais dans un navigateur, donc pour l'instant je n'ai pas de temps pour faire ça et je laisse tomber, pour l'instant seulement.

Merci encore pour vos réponses.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Novembre 2010)

Si l'on héberge les images sur un site extérieur, alors ce doit être sur un serveur HTTP, et non pas FTP.



Par ailleurs, je rappelle qu'on peut intégrer totalement une image à une signature sans avoir recours à une pièce jointe ni à un hébergement extérieur.

Voici un exemple de signature HTML, avec un smiley graphique :





> Bonjour tout le monde


Le code HTML correspondant est le suivant:
	
	



```
<html><body>
<img src="data:image/*;base64,R0lGODlhDwAPAJEBAAAAAL+/v///AAAAACH5BAEAAAEALAAAAAAPAA8AAAIujA2Zx5EC4WIgWnnqvQBJLTyhE4khaG5Wqn4tp4ErFnMY+Sll9naUfGpkFL5DAQA7">
Bonjour tout le monde !
</body></html>
```
Pour faire l'essai, il suffit de recopier ce code dans TextEdit (faire un copier-coller), le cas échéant de le convertir en texte brut (menu _Format>Convertir au format Texte_) et de l'enregistrer dans un fichier avec une extension « .html ».

Ensuite, il n'y a plus qu'à suivre les indications que j'ai données au début de mon précédent post pour le transformer en signature dans Mail.


Toutefois, comme je l'ai suggéré, le rendu de la signature dépend beaucoup du système utilisé par le destinataire. Par exemple, je reçois parfaitement les messages signés de cette manière téléchargés directement depuis le serveur par les logiciels comme Mail (voir image jointe), mais ces mêmes messages perdent leur image lorsque je les consulte au travers du webmail de mon FAI.


----------

